# looking for ships staward



## anthony pearson (Jul 4, 2010)

hi all

my ggrand father alfred michael angelo sparrow was a ships staward
he married in 1909 on the marrage cert he is a ships staward
we do not know any of the ships he was on 
i have looked for his birth record but can not fined it 
on his marrage cert he was born in london in about 1874
he met his wife in south shields at a boarding house we think that the parkers had
parker is his wifes name before they married 
they had a boading house for captins in south shields

any help welcomed
thanks


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

anthony pearson said:


> hi all
> 
> my ggrand father alfred michael angelo sparrow was a ships staward
> he married in 1909 on the marrage cert he is a ships staward
> ...


I've replied on your other post.


----------

